# Gewinde kaputt! Was nun?



## cdF600 (15. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Freaks!

Als ich letztens den Dämpfer aus meinem Freak ausgebaut habe, ließ sich die untere Schraube nur sehr schwer öffnen. Beim Zusammenbau habe ich dann mit Schrecken festgestellt, dass die Schraube beim festziehen durchdreht. Das Gewinde (leider nicht das der Schraube) ist kaputt.
Die Schraube lässt sich nicht mehr festziehen.
Wie kann das sein?
Ich habe das Gewinde definitiv nicht durch "zuknallen" der Schraube gekillt.
Ich war da immer extrem vorsichtig.

Was kann ich da tun?

Kann man ein neues Gewinde schneiden lassen?
Evtl. mit einem größeren Schraubenmaß? (Momentan ist das eine 6'er Schraube)Dann mit Dämpferbuchsen mit größerem Durchlass?

Oder belasse ich das bei der 6'er Schraube und sehe dass ich eine längere bekomme, die ich dann am Ende mit einer Mutter verschraube? 
Es ist zwar nicht viel Platz da, aber es könnte imho reichen.

Für Ratschläge wäre ich echt dankbar.


----------



## tora (15. Dezember 2009)

Moin auch.

Klassische Gewindereparatur wäre ein Reparatur-Einsatz von Helicoil oder Time-Sert, falls noch genug Material um die Original-Bohrung vorhanden ist, wovon ich ausgehe, wenn Du ein größeres Gewinde in Erwägung ziehst.
Das hält in der Regel dauerhafter als das Original-Gewinde in Alu.
Am besten machen lassen, wenn Du keine Erfahrung damit hast, das erspart Dir dann auch die Anschaffung des Reparatur-Kits, welches sich erst lohnt, wenn man mehrere Gewinde kaputt machen und reparieren will 

Hoffe das hilft,
Gruß Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdF600 (15. Dezember 2009)

Wer macht so etwas?
An was für einen Laden wende ich mich da am Besten?


----------



## sasch12 (15. Dezember 2009)

hi cdF600,
längere Schraube rein und ne Mutter drauf, dann hast Ruhe !
haben wohl die meisten so gemacht... 
gruß sasch


----------



## tora (15. Dezember 2009)

Betriebe für Motoreninstandsetzung, gute Motorrad- oder Autowerkstätten wären mein Tipp. Must Du mal rumtelefonieren.

Gruß, Torsten


----------



## cdF600 (16. Dezember 2009)

@ sasch12: Werde ich erst mal so machen.
@ tora: erst einmal werde ich die Lösung mit der Mutter verwenden, bis ich mich schlau gemacht habe wer bei mir in der Nähe so etwas machen kann.

Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## pisskopp (16. Dezember 2009)

such dir eine schlanke Mutter, sonst hast du Probleme beim Umwerfer..
Aber das Problem ist lösbar.
Gruss


----------



## spex (16. Dezember 2009)

So sieht es bei  mir aus.
Bei mir ist das Gewinde noch ok, hab trotzdem das ganze mit einer Mutter gesichert.


Längere Schraube und selbstsichernde Edelstahlmutter M6


----------



## derfreaker (16. Dezember 2009)

spex schrieb:


> So sieht es bei  mir aus.
> Bei mir ist das Gewinde noch ok, hab trotzdem das ganze mit einer Mutter gesichert.
> 
> 
> Längere Schraube und selbstsichernde Edelstahlmutter M6


hallo spex, 2x dämpfer gewechselt und das gewinde an der schwinge war hinüber, deshalb siehts mittlerweile bei mir in freak auch so aus, passt und hab ruhe, nur der dreckbei mir iss weg ...


----------



## cdF600 (16. Dezember 2009)

Na da scheine ich ja nicht der einzige mit dem Problem zu sein.
War erst ziemlich erschrocken...


----------



## Hans (16. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir war das selbe -  längere Schraube und Mutter drauf und Ruhe ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdF600 (18. Dezember 2009)

Servus!
Habe das bei mir jetzt so eingebaut.
Das ist perfekt mit der Mutter.
Gar kein Problem!
Habe auch wesentlich mehr Platz an der Stelle wie "spex".


----------

